# RIP Mike Jones



## JDChaser (20 October 2010)

Mike Jones, of Two Mills Sport Horses, has sadly passed away. He was a brilliant horseman who brought on and sold many a good sport horse. He will be missed by many. My family have been lucky enough to own 4 horses that Mike sold to us - including 3 hunters and a show jumper. They are fantastic riding horses and a credit to Mike.

Rest in peace, xxx.


----------



## stroppymare153 (20 October 2010)

just heard this today - such a shock!  He was diagnosed with leukemia only very recently 

Real gentleman, always had a smile and a nice word.


----------



## millhouse (21 October 2010)

Rest in peace Mike, and God Bless.


----------



## nicky123 (22 October 2010)

does anyone have any funeral details please?


----------



## MrsMozart (22 October 2010)

Rest in peace Mike.

Thoughts and wishes to his family and friends.


----------



## sue210 (26 October 2010)

It is on Monday 8th Nov at Thornton Hough at 1.45


----------



## henryhorn (28 October 2010)

I was very sad to hear this, I knew Mike when he was a young man and he always had a smile and a laugh when he met you.
He would have been proud to know last time I heard his name was when one of our National Dressage Champions was telling he he was training him and he showed huge ability. 
Such a sad loss at a far too early age...


----------



## Mike007 (30 October 2010)

Sad loss to the horse world


----------



## Stuw (3 November 2010)

Very sad news, I'm really shocked.
Such a loss, will be greatly missed.
RIP Mike
God Bless x x x


----------



## lmsh (7 November 2010)

i have a horse that came from him. Fab horseman that was taken far too soon r.i.p x


----------



## horseydebbie (10 November 2010)

We cannot believe this sad news. We bought our wonderful youngster (Aman aka Louis)from Mike last November. He was so helpful and nothing was too much trouble. RIP Mike


----------

